# See Ya's....



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Well this season is just about over. I cant complain about my season. Didnt get out as much as i wanted to but had a good time. See ya's next fall.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Done, no way!!!??? I had a good time this Fall/Winter too. I have some thinking to do this Summer. Thinking about selling all the ice fishing gear, Steelhead fishing took up all my ice time! What to do????? Thanks to all who guided me in my ventures during my first Steelhead season!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

As I turn to walleye and Steelly fishing on the big pond, I want to thank everyone for helping me on my first year on the rivers. I caught a total of 5 steelies, the largest at 91/2 lbs. I want to give a special shout out to Craig at ErieOutfitters and to Steelhead Bob for all the helpful info they gave me. Without guys like you and all who share info on this site I would have missed out on some great fishin.

See ya in the fall.

Lima Eyecatcher 
Jim


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, bon-voyage steel heads.... I caught 3 suckers and lost one steel last Thursday.... Last Friday- the fly gear got put away. Maybe I'll see ya on the inland lakes chasing the Lunges or Eyes. Good luck to all. See you in the fall.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I am going to take one more crack at it today... I love the spring time!!!! Steel are leaving.. Pretty much everything else is just begining...


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

It was a slow season, but a lot of that had to do with the fact that my time was limited. I probably only got out 1/3 of the time I normally put in. I didn't really have time either to find any new spots this year which was rather disappointing.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Sayonara Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!! Having a camp right on Elk Creek has its advantages when it comes to steeheading, however we won't mention any numbers...

:TNow its time for the "REAL" fishing to commense!:B:Banane09:


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Its been awfully quite here.... Thought I would update.. I caught 2 smallmouth fishing on monday near the mouth... I also caught one well past lake baldwin.. How the heck does it get over that waterfall???


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

> I also caught one well past lake baldwin.. How the heck does it get over that waterfall???


Probably a resident...


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I meant to say steelhead.... I was fishing for smallmouth and caught steelhead.. One monday I caught 3.. 2 near the mouth and one way upstream.. All while targeting smallmouth.. It was a pretty big one too. Ironically it was pretty fresh.. close to 30"... It was fun catching a steelhead in tennis shoes...


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

i was fishing in medina on the rocky near abbeyville road where it intersects with neff road. I was swinging streamers for smallmouths when a huge steelie came out from under a rock and lunged at my whooly bugger. I tried casting to him a few more times but he wouldnt take. He ended up swimming upstream and dissapearing. I was pretty suprised and almost shocked to see a steelie all the way out in medina. anyone have an idea how he might have got out that far?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

tractor5561 said:


> i was fishing in medina on the rocky near abbeyville road where it intersects with neff road. I was swinging streamers for smallmouths when a huge steelie came out from under a rock and lunged at my whooly bugger. I tried casting to him a few more times but he wouldnt take. He ended up swimming upstream and dissapearing. I was pretty suprised and almost shocked to see a steelie all the way out in medina. anyone have an idea how he might have got out that far?


Fish steroids??? Haha


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

sure it wasn't a carp....j/k


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

tractor5561 said:


> i was fishing in medina on the rocky near abbeyville road where it intersects with neff road. I was swinging streamers for smallmouths when a huge steelie came out from under a rock and lunged at my whooly bugger. I tried casting to him a few more times but he wouldnt take. He ended up swimming upstream and dissapearing. I was pretty suprised and almost shocked to see a steelie all the way out in medina. anyone have an idea how he might have got out that far?


They stock that with rainbows and it could be an older stocked that managed to stay around with out getting caught.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Click link or picture to see some of the bigger fish from this past fall to this spring:



http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c267/Mepps3/?action=view&current=07198c89.pbw


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Hahaha mepps... Out of spite.. When is the last time you caught on steelhead on a mepps spinner? Seems like all you use is eggs and the pin!


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

liquidsoap said:


> Hahaha mepps... Out of spite.. When is the last time you caught on steelhead on a mepps spinner? Seems like all you use is eggs and the pin!


It has been 2 years since I used a spinner for a steelhead. I only use eggs and nothing else.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Mepps3 said:


> It has been 2 years since I used a spinner for a steelhead. I only use eggs and nothing else.


Haha nothing like stinky fingers and catching fish! I pretty much throw plastics and flys.. I dont use jigs anymore because I have acquired an allergy for maggots. Dont use eggs because I dont have access to much of em. 

O well.. See you next year trout!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am allergic to pond fish like sunfish or something? everytime i catch um my hand gets some small red bumps. at 1st thought it was my fly line but all fall and winter and steelie season i never got um. caught 2 gills one day in a pond and next day 4 red itchy bumps on my palm. fished a pond one day and caught 40 gills and my hand was jacked up! I keep fishing tho. that isn't gonna stop me! haha


----------



## xlvmax (Nov 20, 2008)

Dorsal spines sticking ya?


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

maybe a chemical or fertilizer in the pond soaking on your fly line then getting on your hands.. always the same pond or all of em?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

not sure what it could be? I usually do grab gills from the top and bottom to try and hold the spines down. guess its something I will just have to live with cause I ain't gonan quit fishin. only itches for 1 day anyways haha.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Mines different.. I get all watery eyed from maggots.. Also sneeze a lot too.. Not sure if its the maggots itself or the stuff they come in but its been like that for a while now...


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

walked a stream with the dog yesterday. saw about a dozen of them total. hopefully tomorrows rain will finish washing them out to the lake. now we get to wait all of 4 months for the madness to begin again.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

seen 2 spawning today like there wasn't a care in the world! lol also seen lots of suckers and even some gar. caught a smallie also


----------

